# Juvi Caribe eating a mouse *WARNING LIVE FEEDING*



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

links >>>>> 



 >>>>> 



ok so here are the embed thingys but i can't get them to work.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

cool! to post the video you need to turn the post options to html on raw linebreak mode just above the post icons


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ohh that mouse got ripped goood.

sweet videos


----------



## foxer (Apr 24, 2009)

that was awesome


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder how long I have to wait till I can feed my caribe a live mouse? (2-3inch)

I wonder how long I have to wait till I can feed my caribe a live mouse? There only 2-3 inch's


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerrad said:


> I wonder how long I have to wait till I can feed my caribe a live mouse? (2-3inch)


I fed mine pinky mice when they were 2-3 inches. When they're about 4 inches you should be able to feed them full grown mice.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice vid, can you also post feeding videos of your rhoms please


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah, that earned its "WARNING" on the title.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

You should NEVER feed them living food, in your tank....you could bring hilness in there. And with a mouse they'll keep spitting his hairs for days and it wast your water quickly...

By the way, lovely caribe...








Tommasom


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

amazing video


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

at least that was a lot quicker than previous mouse feeding videos


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the words nice vid, sweet vid, cool vid are pretty far from describing it.....

I would say it is in some way interesting howerver I don't like to feed my piranhas in such a way I am actually avoiding feeding them minnows and other fish(not to talk about rodents), I think it is unnecesary, beyond to amuse people how think this kind of feeding is "amusing".


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

To each their own. I thought this stuff was cool a while back but it has gotten old since I really enjoy the fish for what they are not what they can kill. Nice fish BTW!!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

cobrafox46 said:


> To each their own. I thought this stuff was cool a while back but it has gotten old since I really enjoy the fish for what they are not what they can kill. Nice fish BTW!!


Spot on that cobra fox, you have said it pretty well, I think most of piranha owners have thought in some period of our life this kind of stuff was "cool" but many have realized this kind of things are far from cool and learned that the suffering and grim dead of a living creature is not right and one must not feel exited and well with it.

If someone think this kind of stuff is really exiting and "sweet" then such a person 's got a real problem man.......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That was alright I guess


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool video but I would never take the time to do that because it would be a PITA and disgusting to clean out all of the mouse particles that were not eaten.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

When you do a water change make sure you dont suck down any water if you siphon with your mouth as mice carry salmonella, the hantavirus and lyme disease etc...

Nice fish though


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

That was terrible. you should have atleast gotten a mouse they could have killed and consumed alot quicker.
Your a sick f*ck , nothing cool about Feeding Your Prized Fish dirty disease ridden rodents.

Over in Europe and the UK this is Illegal and a crime.

and do something about that shitty Grade 4 Hack Job of a tank design .


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

That was terrible. you should have atleast gotten a mouse they could have killed and consumed alot quicker.
Your a sick f*ck , nothing cool about Feeding Your Prized Fish dirty disease ridden rodents.

Over in Europe and the UK this is Illegal and a crime.

and do something about that shitty Grade 4 Hack Job of a tank design .


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> That was terrible. you should have atleast gotten a mouse they could have killed and consumed alot quicker.
> Your a sick f*ck , nothing cool about Feeding Your Prized Fish dirty disease ridden rodents.
> 
> Over in Europe and the UK this is Illegal and a crime.
> ...


I was waiting for the fireworks to start, knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CrazeeJon said:


> That was terrible. you should have atleast gotten a mouse they could have killed and consumed alot quicker.
> *Your a sick f*ck *, nothing cool about Feeding Your Prized Fish dirty disease ridden rodents.
> 
> Over in Europe and the UK this is Illegal and a crime.
> ...


Watch your mouth-Read the rules before you make another comment........

Keep the personal attacks out it-------period...

If you can not debate this in an adult fashion/discussion...then just simple dont respond.

Thanks

AK


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm sure he doesn't do it everyday.. Cool vid.. Agree with ethug.. Probably a pain in the ass to clean


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Definately not worth the mess it makes


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

its not bad if you only do it on occasion. obvioulsy i disagree with live mice being a staple diet for you p's. but on occasion is fine


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Being completely civil... I just plain disagree with this. Much better sources of food for piranhas. IMO this gives piranhas the reputation that they have. You definitely don't go to the pet store thinking my fish need food, a mouse is a great source of protein. You go in thinking, "What would look sweet to see my piranhas tear up. Oh yeah I remember that video on youtube where that guy had that piranha in a tiny tank and threw in a mouse. Sweet."

I don't mean you specifically either, just people who do this out of amusement all together. Have fun cleaning up.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

sorry if anyone finds this post offensive.
I caught a bass about a year ago and it coughed up a mouse.(I know it was in the wild and not in the amazon so please don't blast me about that. I'm just making a statement.) I've only fed them a few mice over a 3 month period. It's not hard to clean up after. 
To the comment about my tank being a bad setup tank. I haven't spent any time tryin to do anything with this 55 gallon becuz I have a 125 I'll be putting them in as soon as they're another inch or 2 bigger. Kinda funny that you would try to attack me about it though. They have cover to hide and space to swim. Also have a powerhead in there to create a stream effect. I think I take pretty good care of my fish. They are fed shrimp, beef heart, steak, tilapia, earth worms and sometimes fish, however not feeder fish. Water changes about every 10 days or so depending on what I feed them. I keep the temp at a constant 78 degrees.
Once again I apologize if I upset anyone with this video. Thanks to everyone who made positive, even positive criticism about the P's.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would try this if I had a tank full of very big pygos though, I think it would make less of a mess and be much quicker for the mouse.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice Video. Nice fish man.
I have a video like this somewhere on my disk, except I had like 10 Reds.
Made mine when I first got into piranhas, and to show some hot slut what they could do. I did get laid that night too. So i thanked my P's, but never heard from her again... :sad:


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey he posted the warning so that should have been a give away it got ripped apart fairly slowly. I too dont like to see people feed live animals. They will shred it apart the same way dead or alive so why not at least knock it our before you risk injury to your fish. Mice do fight back and have some little claws that could damage your P's. Had a friend that used to feed his boa live rats. He doesnt anymore cause a rat bit his boa and did some decent damage. To each their own, you cant tell someone how to raise their pets only make suggestions. Sweet caribes though.


----------

